# Seniors Live Longer Concentrating on Building Muscle Rather Than Losing Fat



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2016)

I've been physically active during my working years and am not 'ripped' but fairly strong and muscular for a woman.  Maybe this is why my BMI shows on the low end of overweight?  Just a thought.   More here. 



> April 22, 2016 - If senior citizens want to prolong their lives and, especially, avoid cardiovascular disease, they need to put their efforts toward maintaining muscle mass as they age, rather than focusing on weight loss. And, the news research emphasizes this applies even to seniors who have high cardiovascular risk.
> 
> Having a high level of muscle mass helps reduce your risk of death, regardless of your body fat, says this new study on the importance of assessing body composition as a way to help predict cardiovascular and total mortality in people with cardiovascular disease, which most often are senior citizens.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm doing well then.  I spend more time on building muscle than I do on cardio.  And I've been using dumbbells, resistance machines and ankle weights since my 40's.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 24, 2016)

I have been doing both since joining the gym in January.  I spend 20-30 minutes on cardio (treadmill, elliptical or rowing machine), then go on to weights for 20-30 minutes.  Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be helping my lower back issue, but also doesn't bother me to lift.  I love feeling stronger and seeing muscle starting to be more prominent.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 24, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I have been doing both since joining the gym in January.  I spend 20-30 minutes on cardio (treadmill, elliptical or rowing machine), then go on to weights for 20-30 minutes.  Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be helping my lower back issue, but also doesn't bother me to lift.  I love feeling stronger and seeing muscle starting to be more prominent.



Bob - For your lower back you have to do some calisthenics. The one I do is; Lie on my belly, chin and toes to the floor. Then I clasp my hands behind my back and lift my chest off the floor repeatedly. Stick your feet under a couch or something to keep your toes to the floor. You can add weight later. I do it with a 5-pound weight high up between my shoulder blades...kind of on the back of my neck.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 24, 2016)

Strong abs and core can ease or prevent back pain.


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm still trying to keep at/below a BMI of 29(below 200 lb.), mainly to heed my dr.'s advice, for reducing my risk for liver cancer.   A weight of 185 would be ideal, provided I could achieve that and have the muscle mass of when I was 35.   Yea, I've got work to do.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 24, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> Bob - For your lower back you have to do some calisthenics. The one I do is; Lie on my belly, chin and toes to the floor. Then I clasp my hands behind my back and lift my chest off the floor repeatedly. Stick your feet under a couch or something to keep your toes to the floor. You can add weight later. I do it with a 5-pound weight high up between my shoulder blades...kind of on the back of my neck.



Thanks, I'll give this a try.  I had been doing exercises for it, but they didn't seem to be working.  Went to physical therapy.  I have some "degenerative changes" that are contributing factors.  It's more of an irritation most of the time, but I sure did a number on it the other day (lifted something the wrong way) and it was really sore for about 24 hours.  Still, as long as I can work in the yard and around the house, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 24, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Thanks, I'll give this a try.  I had been doing exercises for it, but they didn't seem to be working.  Went to physical therapy.  I have some "degenerative changes" that are contributing factors.  It's more of an irritation most of the time, but I sure did a number on it the other day (lifted something the wrong way) and it was really sore for about 24 hours.  Still, as long as I can work in the yard and around the house, I'm a happy camper.



Do you wear support for your back while you work? You should, then even if you lift wrong you'll minimize any damage or muscle strain. I wear a lifting belt when I have to do any remodeling in the apartments here - moving appliances, lifting drywall, cabinets, countertops - and I have a sort of corset type thing that I wear when I have lighter work, like wall painting or yard work. My spine is why I got rejected by the military years ago. They said the lumbar area wasn't fused where it should be. I didn't know there was a problem until they spotted that. I've taken really good care of it ever since, and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Debby (Apr 30, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Thanks, I'll give this a try.  I had been doing exercises for it, but they didn't seem to be working.  Went to physical therapy.  I have some "degenerative changes" that are contributing factors.  It's more of an irritation most of the time, but I sure did a number on it the other day (lifted something the wrong way) and it was really sore for about 24 hours.  Still, as long as I can work in the yard and around the house, I'm a happy camper.




Maybe you could try the 'plank' exercise.  Simplest thing in the world to do but great for building up core strength.  All you do is lay down on your stomach like you're going to do push ups, but then you just push up once and hold it as long as you can.  I found this website:  http://www.weakbackbuilder.com/blog/plank-exercise-benefits/  that gives a great explanation of all the benefits.  I would think that an exercise like this would be especially useful to someone with degenerative issues in the spine because your spine isn't actually moving while you're doing it.

It's really amazing how hard this is to do, but I did once hear of a 57 year old guy who held the position for  five hours and fifteen minutes.  If you try it yourself, you'll quickly see why five hours is so amazing !


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 30, 2016)

I believe that flexibility - of joints, tendons and such - can be just as important as resistance training. 

I spent many years seeing the results of people that focused exclusively on weight training and ended up looking and acting like crinkled-up cigarette packs when they stopped.

As for back belts - when I was a safety manager I had to deal with a whole slew of workers who thought that putting on a belt was the equivalent of wearing a Superman costume.

It isn't.

Just be careful, even when you're wearing a belt. It doesn't replace your damaged back, nor even supplement it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2016)

Debby said:


> Maybe you could try the 'plank' exercise.  Simplest thing in the world to do but great for building up core strength.  All you do is lay down on your stomach like you're going to do push ups, but then you just push up once and hold it as long as you can.  I found this website:  http://www.weakbackbuilder.com/blog/plank-exercise-benefits/  that gives a great explanation of all the benefits.  I would think that an exercise like this would be especially useful to someone with degenerative issues in the spine because your spine isn't actually moving while you're doing it.
> 
> It's really amazing how hard this is to do, but I did once hear of a 57 year old guy who held the position for  five hours and fifteen minutes.  If you try it yourself, you'll quickly see why five hours is so amazing !



I always do planks in my workout.  I do it on my forearms which I find harder than using my hands.  I definitely don't do it for 5 hours!


----------



## Wrigley's (May 1, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Strong abs and core can ease or prevent back pain.



It can reduce injuries, but strengthening the core isn't the best way to protect your spine. Doctors talk a lot about "core strength" so much, it's become a catch-phrase.

The core includes the transverse abdominals, multifidus, diaphragm, pelvic floor, and other deeper muscles.* It mainly acts as a stabilizer and force transfer center, rather than a prime mover. *Yet doctors encourage people to focus on isolating and training their core as a prime mover. There are five components of core stability: strength, endurance, flexibility, motor control, and function. Yes, many core muscles help support and protect the spine, but to strengthen the muscles of the spine - forward flexors, lateral flexors, rotators, extenders -  you can't limit your regimen to "strengthening the core." You have to isolate and train the muscles of the spine - the prime movers. 

In fact, here's the list:  Semispinalis Capitus, Iliocostalis Cervicis,  Longissimus Cervicus, Longissimus Capitus, Longissimus Thoracis, Iliocostalis Thoracis, Semispinalis Thoracis, Psoas Major, Intertransversarii Lateralis, Quadratus Lumborum, Interspinales, Intertransversarii Mediales, Multifidus, Longissimus Lumborum, and finally, the Iliocostalis Lumborum.

And Bob's particular focus should be on all those from the Psoas Major on down to the Iliocostalis Lumborum, which protect the lumbar vertebrae.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> It can reduce injuries, but strengthening the core isn't the best way to protect your spine. Doctors talk a lot about "core strength" so much, it's become a catch-phrase.
> 
> The core includes the transverse abdominals, multifidus, diaphragm, pelvic floor, and other deeper muscles.* It mainly acts as a stabilizer and force transfer center, rather than a prime mover. *Yet doctors encourage people to focus on isolating and training their core as a prime mover. There are five components of core stability: strength, endurance, flexibility, motor control, and function. Yes, many core muscles help support and protect the spine, but to strengthen the muscles of the spine - forward flexors, lateral flexors, rotators, extenders -  you can't limit your regimen to "strengthening the core." You have to isolate and train the muscles of the spine - the prime movers.
> 
> ...



I can't give an opinion or advice on spinal problems as I've never had any so know little about them.  But many backaches are caused either by lifting the wrong way, or by having a big gut and a weak back to support it causes pain. But this is not Bob's issue.


----------



## Wrigley's (May 1, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I can't give an opinion or advice on spinal problems as I've never had any so know little about them.  But many backaches are caused either by lifting the wrong way, or by having a big gut and a weak back to support it causes pain. *But this is not Bob's issue*.



That's true. He looks like he's in pretty good shape. He mentioned degenerative spine issues. Training the actual back muscles will keep slippage and collapse of the bones to a minimum, and also increase blood flow to those areas, which is healing.

I developed some back problems about 30 yrs ago. My job requires a whole lot of lifting. I have no problems now aside from occasional inflammation because, ever since the problem cropped up, I've been keeping the back muscles in good condition. Exercise them daily.


----------



## Debby (May 1, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I believe that flexibility - of joints, tendons and such - can be just as important as resistance training.
> 
> I spent many years seeing the results of people that focused exclusively on weight training and ended up looking and acting like crinkled-up cigarette packs when they stopped.
> 
> ...




You're right Phil.  Which is why I alternate weight training and yoga.  I used to live near a little mall in an area where lots of seniors occupied the surrounding apartments and it was sad to see how many of them shuffled around, stooped and with obvious limited flexibility.  Seeing them day after day was what got me started on the yoga more seriously because I was determined to not end up like them.  So weights for strength and bone health and yoga for flexibility!  Which reminds me, moving has totally disrupted my system and focus and I have to get back to it before I seize up!layful:  No more excuses right?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 27, 2016)

Wrigley's said:


> It can reduce injuries, but strengthening the core isn't the best way to protect your spine. Doctors talk a lot about "core strength" so much, it's become a catch-phrase.
> 
> The core includes the transverse abdominals, multifidus, diaphragm, pelvic floor, and other deeper muscles.* It mainly acts as a stabilizer and force transfer center, rather than a prime mover. *Yet doctors encourage people to focus on isolating and training their core as a prime mover. There are five components of core stability: strength, endurance, flexibility, motor control, and function. Yes, many core muscles help support and protect the spine, but to strengthen the muscles of the spine - forward flexors, lateral flexors, rotators, extenders -  you can't limit your regimen to "strengthening the core." You have to isolate and train the muscles of the spine - the prime movers.
> 
> ...



One the fitness gurus on tv mentioned she didn't do abs because she said if you do other exercises correctly including trying to control your entire body and using perfect form you abs should be tightening/getting a workout already. She cited a standing arm curl as an example, keeping the body upright and the arm at your side not swinging the weight should work your abs.

Several years ago I was given standing balance exercises for a leg injury including standing on one foot for 10 seconds at a time. My abs felt and looked like I had done an ab workout by the end second week. I also notice if any injury bother me I'm forced to concentrate on everything I do including walking step by step, again getting ab results AND burning calories because good form and not using momentum on something like a walk takes effort.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 3, 2016)

During a recent DR appointment my doc said he would rather see me lose muscle mass, if I were to drop my BMI back below 29(losing recent weight gain).   

I continue to strive to achieve the seemingly impossible goal of building muscle and losing weight.    I know which foods are lean protein, it's just a challenge keeping the not-so-lean foods outta the _pie-hole_.   :shrug:


----------



## Victor (Jul 3, 2016)

After over 3 years of exercising 2-3 times a week under supervision (treadmill, weights, rower, bike)
I actually feel weaker, not stronger!


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 3, 2016)

Victor said:


> After over 3 years of exercising 2-3 times a week under supervision (treadmill, weights, rower, bike)
> I actually feel weaker, not stronger!



Well that sounds disappointing!  Have you spoken to your doctor?  Have you had recent labs?


----------

